

Matz's Keynote from RubyConf-2008: Why Ruby? - diptanu
http://rubyconf2008.confreaks.com/matzs-keynote.html

======
nwjsmith
The point that really drove home with this presentation was the malleability
of Ruby. Rails really has made a web dev DSL out of Ruby. Rake has done the
same for automation, and I think you'll soon see MacRuby become an exceptional
DSL for making OS X apps.

This, I think, is the what makes Ruby such a bag of awesome. It has familiar
syntax, and has borrowed a ton of great ideas from a variety of different
languages to make it powerful. I've learned more from fooling around with Ruby
(and the concepts it incorporates) than any CS class I've taken so far, props
to Matz for making a fun language.

------
jules
> Design the language suitable for the human mind

~~~
sho
I was reticent to mod up such a short comment but that really does hit the
nail on the head. I like Ruby far, far more than _any_ other language I have
ever encountered. It's probably the first programming language I have ever
actually liked, even loved, using. It's the first language I thought was
designed for someone like me, and although I am well aware other languages are
superior in many technical ways, I just don't care.

